# Just curious. Anybodyelse just burn mesquite?



## shweebies (Nov 30, 2011)

We burn whatever we cut on our place, cedar elm, and mesquite primarily. But one of the guys in town was saying how terrible the mesquite is on my stove because of all the creosote it makes. Really? Is this true? We clean the pipe three times a year. At the end of the season, beginning of the season and in the middle. And there isn't much buildup at all? We love burning with it, it burns long and hot. I like it better than oak actually. It takes a while to season, that is probably its only downside. I am thinking creosote would be a problem using freshly cute mesquite and I am guessing he is using green, smoldering stuff instead of nice dry stuff.


----------



## babzog (Nov 30, 2011)

burnintxwood said:
			
		

> I am thinking creosote would be a problem using freshly *cute *mesquite and I am guessing he is using green, smoldering stuff instead of nice dry stuff.



I try not to burn the cute wood either, would rather keep it around to look at and play with.  I burn the old gnarly stuff, the ugly stuff, the battle hardened and well-worn stuff.


----------



## blujacket (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like more uninformed nonsense. Unseasoned wood=creosote. Doesn't matter the wood type if it's not dry wood.


----------



## shweebies (Nov 30, 2011)

babzog said:
			
		

> burnintxwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:D Bwhahahaha. Damned typos.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah it burns fine if dried sufficiently, like any other wood. We burn dead and downed mesquite at the deer lease in Texas. I am the camp cook so I use a lot of it. Burned a lot of it in my wood stove when I lived there.


----------

